# Reformed shows on TV



## iahm87 (Dec 10, 2009)

Are there any reformed shows on any channel on TV in the LA area? I'm aware of CrossTV, but we don't have it. What about on radio


----------



## jason d (Dec 11, 2009)

i would look up to see if Wretched Radio or Wretched TV is in your area, it is NOT Reformed per say but has lots of Reformed teachers on it,... alot!

Wretched with Todd Friel


----------



## Laura (Dec 11, 2009)

An OPC missionary/pastor does a show from Salt Lake City that is available online here.


----------



## Marrow Man (Dec 11, 2009)

If you had satellite, you could get the NRB (national religious broadcasters) channel. Most is not great, but they carry Sproul (although I believe he's on at 6 am -- but that would be better for you in CA).


----------



## jfschultz (Dec 11, 2009)

There is a station, WTWV, that started earlier this year in Memphis. Their schedule includes Sproul, Piper, Ligon Duncan, and McArthur. This week there was even a session from the PCRT!


----------



## nate895 (Dec 11, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> If you had satellite, you could get the NRB (national religious broadcasters) channel. Most is not great, but they carry Sproul (although I believe he's on at 6 am -- but that would be better for you in CA).



How would that be better for us Pac Coasters? That would be 3 am for us. However, NRB does have some good Reformed/Calvinistic pastors/teachers on there during normal hours as well. It is at least enough that it is the only Christian channel that my grandmother doesn't have something setup to record (she really doesn't like Calvinism).


----------



## Galatians220 (Dec 11, 2009)

That station in Memphis used to carry a show called, "He Chose You." Does that ring a bell with anyone? It came on at 4 p.m. EST here on Comcast Digital and had Reformed (well, compared to a lot of us here, Reformed-lite) hosts. The last segment I saw of it about 8 months ago was a continuation of biographical sketches of the Reformers. We enjoyed it a lot. The show disappeared and was replaced by some Gaither screaming fits. 

It would be good to find some place to get DVDs of "He Chose You." It was, at least, _something._

Margaret


----------



## Wayne (Dec 11, 2009)

Margaret:

Would that be this one?


----------



## Scottish Lass (Dec 11, 2009)

nate895 said:


> Marrow Man said:
> 
> 
> > If you had satellite, you could get the NRB (national religious broadcasters) channel. Most is not great, but they carry Sproul (although I believe he's on at 6 am -- but that would be better for you in CA).
> ...



DirecTv moves times around for the West Coast (unless you're looking at a channel specifically marked with an E).


----------



## Marrow Man (Dec 11, 2009)

nate895 said:


> Marrow Man said:
> 
> 
> > If you had satellite, you could get the NRB (national religious broadcasters) channel. Most is not great, but they carry Sproul (although I believe he's on at 6 am -- but that would be better for you in CA).
> ...



 I sorta did that backwards...


----------



## reformed trucker (Dec 11, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> nate895 said:
> 
> 
> > How would that be better for us Pac Coasters? That would be 3 am for us.
> ...



 In a wig powder "haze" again, eh?


----------



## nate895 (Dec 12, 2009)

Scottish Lass said:


> nate895 said:
> 
> 
> > Marrow Man said:
> ...



I have DirecTv and I went to go check it out just to see if RC Sproul was, in fact, on NRB at all. I used to have Comcast, though, and they would do that for everything but 24/7 news channels. Since it is on at the 3, I did decide to setup a DVR series recording, which takes yet another podcast off my iPod that is taken up by more podcast episodes than songs.



Marrow Man said:


> I sorta did that backwards...



It's OK. I did that too when I went to DC on a school field trip and called my parents at 4 am their time.


----------

